# About whether to rent a car in Aruba.....



## sammy (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got back from a gorgeous week at Aruba Surf Club.    This was our 2nd visit and I rented a car for our stay since it was so useful last visit.  

I'm ambivalent now, thou, on whether a car is necessary.

First visit we used it to take a beautiful drive around the island, went to Baby Beach one day; drove to town to eat & shop twice.  So it was handy that first time in Aruba.  

This 2nd visit I ordered a van since our luggage barely fit in the car with all of us and now the kids are 'full size'  so it was $425 plus $20 in gas for the week.  This 2nd visit we mostly enjoyed relaxing around the resort and going on tours which leave right from the hotel.  It would have been just as easy and much cheaper to simply rent taxis the 2 times we needed a car:  All week we used the van only 2 times -- once to get groceries and once to go shopping.  There is a new mall near the Marriotts with several restaurants and shops so we did not need the car for meals.  I believe there are now at least 12 restaurants and many shops within walking distance of the Aruba Surf Club.  

If you can fit into a standard size car and can get it at a great price, I'd say go for the car, otherwise manage without one.  

Even if you want to take a drive around the island as we did the 1st visit, you can rent a car for just 1 day....I was told you can even rent a van for 3 days mid-week for around $100 so you could essentially do all your island touring and restaurant hopping with just a $100 rental.....or if you like tours, see the island with them, and taxi to restuarants.  

In any case thou, Aruba is wonderful!


----------



## lprstn (Jul 7, 2008)

I second that for the most part.  However, me and DH went out every night to dinner and the casino's and would do that if it was just him and me.  When traveling with the kids, we would not rent because we would only leave for touring and grocery shopping as its just less of a hassle doing it that way with a family of 6.


----------



## Bob B (Jul 7, 2008)

I have concerns too about fitting four adults and likely four 26 inch suitcases plus some carryons into the typical Yaris.  I just don't see how we can do it.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 9, 2008)

*car in aruba?*

we take a taxi to the high rise area and don't worry about space for luggage - taxi's figure it out.

we then rent a car for 2 days and do the "major grocery run".

we take taxis for dinner - cheaper than the daily rates and sometime we walk in the high rise area.

all depends on what you like...


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 10, 2008)

We've been to Aruba 4 times, with 2 adults and 3 children.  The last trip 'the kids' were full sized and 3 of us scuba dive, so we had more luggage.  *But we always rent a compact Toyota Corolla, *for as cheap as possible.  Last time it was only $159 for the week!   

Keep in mind the drive from the airport to ANY resort on that small island is not more than 20 minutes.  And, you only need to haul the luggage twice.  So here's what we do.  

One time, after stuffing as much as we can into the trunk, we all held luggage on our laps, including one on my lap (in front passenger seat), having one end of it on the dashboard!!

The last trip we got smarter and started packing much lighter. By then though, all but one of us was adult size. We also had some scuba equipment.  So, the simple solution was to take 2 trips.  I stayed back at the airport with my teen son while hubbie, the other 2 teens and luggage dropped stuff off at the resort on Eagle Beach, then came back for us.  The trip seemed very short. It worked great.  

I just love having a car, and being able to jump into it for any reason and shop for grocerices, or pick up a Pizza Hut pizza, or go out to dinner.  That's what I love about Aruba.  It's easy to get anywhere, they drive on the right side, and it's like a home away from home.  But I also get time to relax, too.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 10, 2008)

Just rented a car for 5 weeks.  This will be our 11th year (not counting trips as we were 3 weeks in Feb/March) and I can't imagine not having a car.  There are 2 of us (guests visit later) with 2 bags, 2 golf bags and 2 carryons.  Needless to say the car carries luggage in the backseat as we went with a Yaris this year.  Linda


----------



## sammy (Jul 10, 2008)

All good ideas -- much better than my cumbersome $450 van!  I wish I had considered them myself.  Live and learn.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 11, 2008)

DH said for the money we're saving with the Yaris we'll use a taxi for luggage if need be.  Linda


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 11, 2008)

*Any car rental company recommendations?*

We will be there from December 13 to 27.  Any recommendations as to where to rent our car?  We are just the two of us and we travel very light, so we can take the smallest car possible as long as it is automatic.

Recommendations (and any car rental codes) greatly appreciated!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 12, 2008)

We are using Hans from Tropic Car Rental.  He comes to the airport with the car and picks it back up from the airport.  We got his name from the www.visitaruba.com and www.aruba-bb.com boards.


----------



## sammy (Jul 12, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> DH said for the money we're saving with the Yaris we'll use a taxi for luggage if need be.  Linda



That's what we should have done and what I'll do next time.   

As for which companies, I hated Dollar 2 years ago; used Alamo this time and they were fine. As much as I hated the $425 monster van, it was so old and dinged up they couldn't claim any damage from us.  All the other rentals there looked much newer.  I couldn't get a good price from Hans.  I posted a question about which company a month or so ago; you may get some other ideas there.


----------



## seatrout (Jul 27, 2008)

I am debating on renting two SUV vs the monster van (12 passenger). The van would be cheaper than two SUV

Looking at the road, can I get to most place with the monster van ??
can I get to the cave in the national park with the monster van ??

We did the natural pool last time with Jeep so, went on mainly dirt road.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 27, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> We will be there from December 13 to 27.  Any recommendations as to where to rent our car?  We are just the two of us and we travel very light, so we can take the smallest car possible as long as it is automatic.
> 
> Recommendations (and any car rental codes) greatly appreciated!



I always go to a travel site, such as Expedia, to check on prices. Rentals for compact cars are quite reasonable, around $170-180, plus tax. I choose whichever is the cheapest. We have never had any problems with any cars or any of the companies that we have rented from. One of the advantages of renting from the national companies is that you will get FF miles for the rental. I also check if the airlines are giving any bonuses and go with whichever airline that makes it worth our while. 

Most of the companies have a booth across from the airport so it is a simple matter of just crossing the road, do the paperwork, and be off.

If you choose not to rent at the airport, most timeshares have car rental desks in the lobby, with special pricing for timeshare owners. However, I've found that at least with our in-house company (Toyota), that even with the special pricing the national brands still offer a better value.


----------



## sammy (Jul 28, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Looking at the road, can I get to most place with the monster van ??
> can I get to the cave in the national park with the monster van ??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seatrout (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks

We went ahead and splurge in getting 3 Jeep fit everyone.


----------



## lynne1956 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Car rental for late arrival?*

Hi Aruba experts,
Our flight is supposed to arrive in Aruba at 11:40pm; by the time we get luggage it looks like all of the car rental desks will be closed.  Do you know of any that will be open? We'd rather not have to take a taxi.  There are 4 of us.
Thanks
Lynne


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 14, 2008)

Hans at Tropic comes to the airport to meet you.  Try them.  Linda


----------



## susiequeve (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with LGinPA 100%.  Have done this several times with 4 adults and it works out perfectly.  We always rent from Hans at Tropic Rental.  He's terrific.  We love having a car, it's gives us the freedom to go anywhere we like, whatever time of day.


----------



## gretel (Dec 19, 2008)

*Alternate*

Anyone else come to the airport to meet you?  Hans is booked for the dates I am going.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 19, 2008)

One of the people on the Aruba boards uses Royal - said they come and get them and take them to their office which avoids the airport service charge.  Linda


----------

